# Hilfe für ...... von Shortpay,wapme Systems, Headix GmbH



## Christa (25 August 2005)

Hallo Leute,
im Forum wurde ja schon mehrfach über dies Firma geschrieben, die unterhalten 1000 Seiten und alle nach demselben Schema, für eine Information musst du einen Code per Handynummer anfordern, alleine schon, daß du deine Handynummer dort eingibst reicht um ein Abbo zu beantragen, für stolze 9,98 € pro Tag und solange bis du es merkst und kündigst.
Ich habe nun mit meinem Handybetreiber gesprochen, die haben schon eine Abmahnung gegen diese Firma erwirkt ohne Erfolg, sie baten mich um diese Vorgehensweise. Die Handyrechnung mit der Abbuchung von Shortpay oder wapme sofort zurückbuchen lassen jd gleichzeitig die Rechnung ohne diesen Betrag nochmal überweisen und vor allem, sollte jeder der so [] worden ist eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen. Dies ist auf jeder Dienststelle möglich und die Firma schon bekannt. Je mehr dies tun um so schneller sind die gefasst.
Genau dies werde ich morgen tun.....
Noch ein Artikel dazu:
http://www.netzeitung.de/internet/353577.html
Noch etwas was ich mittlerweile herausgefunden habe, die zuständige Firma Wapme Systems aus Düsseldorf könnt ihr unter der Nummer 021174845119 erreichen und das Abbo dort direkt kündigen, sonst kostet das mal locker 300 € im Monat. Die Handybetreiber müssen dies mit abbuchen und dann seit ihr am A...., denn euer Geld seht ihr dann nie wieder, wenn ihr es von denen zurückfordern wollt.

Gruß
Christa

_Threadtitel aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert 
außerdem gibt es bereits Threads zum Thema, daher geschlossen modaction _


----------

